# I Cant Help it Im Kookoo!!



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ahhahaaha hey everyone how's it going I've lost it guys! I dont have to worry anymore about losing it because I finally did! Go ahead and do it it's fine, being crazy isnt so bad, I can function better than ever Im just a little aloof like that one wizard at the store. Lets all meet up and dance to an Irish Jig, come on ya'll lets do this thing!

WOoooo!!!!! Wooooooooohoooooooooo Yeah!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I cant contain it guys! The energy inside is going to come out of my pores! Im about to attain a higher level of existence, I feel like my soul is rising out of my body and going into space! It's time to go on an adventure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Sirus, are you female? Id love to start a family of dragonkin and sprites! But Im really only into females no offense. Either way we can still go on that journey. Bring your magical friends, even if I cant see them with my eyes open I can when they're closed. Those guys are actually a lot of fun, I never needed to fear them! That's cool you're a wizard, lets swing from those stars, Ive always wanted to see neptune! Woo lets go, im going to go outside ok? I'll wait for you, can you astral project or are you going to fly with your body? Let me know and we'll get started!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Sirus thank you so much, I'll be there in a second! What's your dragons name is it a secret? Would he care if I knew? At any rate, im about to take off, so just sit tight, I'll be there soon. On the moon!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont know what's happening to me guys, I dont feel right, I feel away. I need to get back in my body. I dont know how Im functioning.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

someone please help me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Jesse do you have any benzos? I would advise taking some if you do. To be honest you sound kind of manic and I would discuss this with your doctor as I dont think its the first time is it, I could be wrong but it is just something I had noticed about you.I am concerned about you. I get these highs too. Try doing something grounding.We can chat through PM a while and see if it helps eh.

Lynsey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im so glad you're here Lynsey, thank you so much for helping me. I dont have any medicine with me and Im not sure what benzo's are.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Benzos are benzodiazapines that you take for anxiety like klonopin or valium.If you really feel that bad and could possibly be having a manic episode or something similar then you can make an emergency appointment with your doctor or go to A and E-...ER room..They can give you something to calm you down.I am not a doctor obviously but it really does sound a bit like it to me.

I,m sorry Jesse.

Lynsey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The energy has dissipated and now I feel like an empty shell. Im not even inside me anymore. My fingers are typing right now- Im watching. Everything feels like syrup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

I have received a few PM,s from people a little spooked out by this thread asking me if this experience will happen to everyone who has dp,d.The answar is no , please do not worry or be scared. I was not suggesting that Jesse was definatly having a manic episode , just suggesting that it was possible , ok. I am not a doctor.

Please do not be scared about this.

Lynsey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im sorry guys if I scared anyone. My therapist thinks I have bipolar disorder so it's quite possible I was having an episode like Lynsey said. I also have dp,d but I've got a lot of extra stuff going on.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I get them too Jesse, not that I am bipolar, I have them as part of another diagnosis.They start of really good but get to intense. Is that how it felt? It gets too a point where you can not ride the buzz anymore because it turns into agitation and anxiety and your thoughts race. I usually write poetry or talk alot or just wonder at everything in awe when I am like that, everything becomes amazing and beautiful. :wink:

Hope you are feeling better now Jesse.

Lynsey.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It started off feeling pretty good, but yeah it just got crazy. I really felt crazy for a while there...I still wasnt feeling normal at the end of our pms. Im doing all right now. Well Im a little down and I dont really know why.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

Its a rollarcoaster huh Jesse. Do you keep a mood journal? Will you smile if I smile at you?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

For you? Anything.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

:wink:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Anyone ever get a strong feeling of lonliness when you come to the site and there's not really anybody online? I think one of the biggest feelings I have is always just feeling so alone. I want someone I can go places with, laugh with, hold close to me. It's so difficult to find that.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

There are many many people saying that they are lonely, but in most cases they are not really alone, its indeed just a feeling.

True loneliness is when you never see other people, when you can`t go to school or a job or not even to a shop or just take a walk and see other people! for years!
Thats true lonliness and that really is molesting!


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

I wish I could go crazy, I'd finally not have to bother taking responsibility for anything. I could just exist, much like a tree does.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Oh man now Im feeling loopy. Not crazy but just kind of whatever! I feel happy but I dont know too happy this is hard to explain. I almost feel high.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Man, did you...take anything?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Nothing that wasnt prescribed and nothing more than the prescription says to take. Been on these meds for about a month.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Conjurus said:


> Oh man now Im feeling loopy. Not crazy but just kind of whatever! I feel happy but I dont know too happy this is hard to explain. I almost feel high.


It's great your feeling happy, enjoy it


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Funny how quickly emotions change....Im not really feeling so great now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

You'll get it back.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well now Im back at work and Im realizing just how nervous it makes me. Thankfully I brought a xanax with me! Starting to calm down a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah no Sirus you didnt make me feel worse. You may have actually helped me get some of that manic energy out. I did close my eyes and think that I rode your dragon to the moon.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

^-^


----------

